# Pose, um sehr weit zu werfen...



## vermesser (23. April 2012)

Moin zusammen,

eigentlich dreht sich meine Frage weniger ums stippen, aber trotzdem bin ich hier glaub ich richtig...! Was suche ich? Eine Pose / Montag um sehr weit zu werfen, auch gegen den Wind und das alles ohne Tüdel. Warum will ich das...weil Hornfische gern weit draußen stehen und ich mich ungern auf Molen und Seebrücken rumdrängel. Ich möchte also eine mit Blinkern vergleichbare Wurfweite mit einer Posenmontage. Konkret möchte ich 60-70 m werfen und dort dann mit einer gut sichtbaren Pose in ungefähr 1 m Tiefe mit einem Heringsfetzen angeln.

Was für Posen empfehlen die Matchspezialisten??


----------



## Taxidermist (23. April 2012)

*AW: Pose, um sehr weit zu werfen...*



> Was für Posen empfehlen die Matchspezialisten??



Auch ohne Matchspezi zu sein, die Pose welche am weitesten fliegt, wird ein vorgebleiter "Waggler" sein!

Jürgen


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. April 2012)

*AW: Pose, um sehr weit zu werfen...*

Holger Mennes (Karpfen-)Rakete/Raketenpose.
Gibt es aber nicht mehr neu zu kaufen.#d


----------



## Merlin (23. April 2012)

*AW: Pose, um sehr weit zu werfen...*

Oder z.B... Dartcaster von Quantum


----------



## Sea-Trout (23. April 2012)

*AW: Pose, um sehr weit zu werfen...*

Hi,

muss es eine Pose sein?Fische doch mit Sbiro aktiv läuft eh besser als einfach nur treiben lassen finde ich.


----------



## vermesser (23. April 2012)

*AW: Pose, um sehr weit zu werfen...*

Ich möchte gern mit einer Rute aktiv fischen (Blinker oder Sbiro) und dazu ein oder zwei Posenruten raus werfen...


----------



## antonio (23. April 2012)

*AW: Pose, um sehr weit zu werfen...*

vorbebleite waggler?

antonio


----------



## angler1996 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Pose, um sehr weit zu werfen...*

wie tief ist es da?
Grundblei und auftreibend, nur als Gedanke


----------



## jkc (23. April 2012)

*AW: Pose, um sehr weit zu werfen...*

Hi, in NL an der Küste gab es ende der 90er vorbebleite Posen, die je zur Hälfte fluo Orange und Transparent waren, nannten sich glaube ich Bulldos, scheint es leider nicht mehr zu geben. Denen hätte ich das zugetraut, habe soweit ich weiß ein zwei Stück irgendwo rumschwirren...

Grüße JK

Edit: Sowas meine ich:
http://www.angelcenter-soest.de/images/product_images/original_images/fp1_fp5.jpg


----------



## hoffeichfangwas (23. April 2012)

*AW: Pose, um sehr weit zu werfen...*

Die Posen, die JK ansprach, müssten gehen.
Sonst nimm einfach mal eine stinknormale, große Wasserkugel.

Aber ob Du damit 70m kommst...?


----------



## Fr33 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Pose, um sehr weit zu werfen...*

Mir fällt da nur ein fetter vorgebleiter Waggler jenseits der 18gr ein der mit einer Flötenantenne ausgestattet wird....

Sowas also hier:

http://shop.strato.de/WebRoot/Store.../A032/86FF/5129/C0A8/3083/C4FC/SetErnieW1.jpg

Die Flötenantenne wäre ganz links zu sehen....


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. April 2012)

*AW: Pose, um sehr weit zu werfen...*

Entweder die in den Niederlanden populären "Dobber",oder
vorgebleite Buldos. Beides nicht leicht zu beschaffen.Damit
ist aber die geforderte Wurfweite zu erreichen.:m


----------



## Sensitivfischer (23. April 2012)

*AW: Pose, um sehr weit zu werfen...*

Wie schon vielfach genannt, hast du grundsätzlich wohl drei Möglichkeiten, die mehr oder weniger in Frage kommen:
- Wasserkugel
- schwimmender Sbiro
- vorgebleite Waggler mit hoher Tragkraft

Bei den Wagglern hast du ein Problem, sie kommen selbst mit hoher Tragkraft, zusammen mit dem Rest der Montage, auf kein sonderlich hohes Gesamtgewicht. Sie sind zwar sehr windschnittig, aber größere Schnurdurchmesser (> 0,25mm) in Verbindung mit Gegenwind, holen dem Waggler den Dampf, den du brauchst, um damit nicht nur bei Windstille auf Weite zu kommen.
Waggler sind damit zwar 'nen Versuch wert, aber Hoffnung will ich dir da keine machen.

Wasserkugeln, vorallem in ovaler Form, sind eine feine Sache. Sie können in entsprechender Größe ordentlich mit Wasser gefüllt werden, schwimmen dann immer noch, fliegen superweit, bieten dem Fisch kaum Widerstand. Wenn selbst die größte Wasserkugel nicht reicht, kann man auch zwei hintereinander schalten.

Sbiros sind ebenfalls 'ne feine Sache, weil sie mit einem ca. Maximalgewicht von 40 Gramm schon ordentlich weit heraus kommen, der aerodynamischen Form sei Dank, zudem neigt die Montage kaum zu Tüddel.

Ich würde den Sbiro favorisieren, wenn er's nicht bringt, würde ich die Wasserkugeln auspacken. Der Waggler wäre für mich nur an windstillen Tagen eine Option, weil die Bissanzeige beim Waggler die Beste ist.#6


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. April 2012)

*AW: Pose, um sehr weit zu werfen...*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Wie schon vielfach genannt, hast du grundsätzlich wohl drei Möglichkeiten, die mehr oder weniger in Frage kommen:
> - Wasserkugel
> - schwimmender Sbiro
> - vorgebleite Waggler mit hoher Tragkraft
> ...


 

Sowohl Sbiro,als auch Wasserkugel werden beim kleinsten Gegenwind die geforderten 70m sicher nicht schaffen.:m


----------



## jkc (23. April 2012)

*AW: Pose, um sehr weit zu werfen...*

Hm, auf die Entfernung sollten Wasserkugel, Sbirolino und Waggler aber so gut wie keine bissanzeigende Wirkung mehr haben oder?

Grüße JK


----------



## Sensitivfischer (23. April 2012)

*AW: Pose, um sehr weit zu werfen...*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Sowohl Sbiro,als auch Wasserkugel werden beim kleinsten Gegenwind die geforderten 70m sicher nicht schaffen.:m



Beim kleinsten Gegenwind ist vielleicht ein wenig übertrieben, ich denke das, dass was der TE für eine Entfernung von 70m hält|bla:, zu machen ist.
Wenn nicht Sbiro oder Wasserkugel dann schafft's gar kein schwimmender Gegenstand.
Soll er halt bei abnehmender Flut fischen, dann zieht das Meer die restlichen, fehlenden Meter.:q


----------



## vermesser (23. April 2012)

*AW: Pose, um sehr weit zu werfen...*

Zuerst mal danke für die Tipps, mal gucken, was davon im Angelladen beschaffbar ist! Wenn die Wurfweite mit 20er zu schaffen ist, ist das ok! Kein Hornfisch der Ostsee ist damit nicht zu bezwingen!
Und ähm...die 70 m sind tatsächlich 70 m...gemessen per Googlemaps anhand der Buhnenreihen und gerechnet aus Kurbelumdrehungen! Mein Nick is nicht umsonst mein Nick *grins*! Ich hab das tatsächlich mal gelernt...
Und Ebbe und Flut gibts zwar auch an der Ostsee, aber merken tut man die nicht...


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. April 2012)

*AW: Pose, um sehr weit zu werfen...*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Beim kleinsten Gegenwind ist vielleicht ein wenig übertrieben, *ich denke* das, dass was der TE für eine Entfernung *von 70m hält|bla:, zu machen ist*.
> *Wenn nicht Sbiro oder Wasserkugel dann schafft's gar kein schwimmender Gegenstand*.
> Soll er halt bei abnehmender Flut fischen, dann zieht das Meer die restlichen, fehlenden Meter.:q


 

Bitte nimm es mir nicht übel,aber weisst du wovon du redest? #q


----------



## Dunraven (23. April 2012)

*AW: Pose, um sehr weit zu werfen...*

Blöde Idee evt. und noch nicht versucht. Aber wenn Du experimentierfreudig bist, dann schalte doch einen schwimmenden Sbiro vor einen Waggler. Ich denke so könnte man die Sichtbarkeit mit dem Gewicht vom Sbiro kombinieren. Aber wie gesagt, noch nicht versucht und nur eine Idee für Experimente.


----------



## Gonyx (23. April 2012)

*AW: Pose, um sehr weit zu werfen...*

Heyho wie wäre es denn mit Markerposen mit denen solltest du weit genug werfen können und man sieht diese gut.
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...oer/korda-drop-zone-marker-float-1/detail.jsf sowas zum Beispiel.


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. April 2012)

*AW: Pose, um sehr weit zu werfen...*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Blöde Idee evt. und noch nicht versucht. Aber wenn Du experimentierfreudig bist, dann schalte doch* einen schwimmenden Sbiro vor einen Waggler.* Ich denke so könnte man die Sichtbarkeit mit dem Gewicht vom Sbiro kombinieren. Aber wie gesagt, noch nicht versucht und nur eine Idee für Experimente.


 

Und noch größer ist der Luftwiderstand.


----------



## thanatos (24. April 2012)

*AW: Pose, um sehr weit zu werfen...*

um extreme weiten mit posen zu erreichen bin ich am selber basteln
nicht vorbei gekommen.das problem ist doch das, wenn die pose
schwerer als die übrige montage ist fliegt sie auch vorne weg und das vertüddeln ist vorprogramiert.bei guter sicht kann man ja gegensteuern
aber sonst? posen aus normalem verpackungsstyropor haben eine
enorme tragkraft und rutschen schon beim wurf bis zum stopper hoch
klar sind sie nicht sehr stabil aber dafür sind sie nur ein paar cent
teuer leim und farbe.falls du nicht weist wie´s geht beschreib ich´s
oder ein anderer
hab so schon posen mit über 100g bebleiung gebaut.


----------



## Aalstipper1 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Pose, um sehr weit zu werfen...*

www.angelcenter-soest.de/Posen/Buldo-Zigarrenposen-Original/Buldo-Zigarre-Durchlauf-bebl:::448_4979_4982.html

Mit solchen Posen und einer sich gut aufladenen Meforute, von einer schönen Sandbank aus, so hab ich schon reichlich Hornis gefanfangen.

Mfg
Sebastian


----------



## Micha383 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Pose, um sehr weit zu werfen...*

Wie wäre es mit PVA?

nen Stein oder ähnliches in passendem Gewicht in nen PVA Schlauch, den hängst dann am Haken ein.
Kein Tüddel und ordentlich Gewicht das bei Wasserkontakt verschwindet.
Somit wärst du bei der Auswahl der Pose recht frei.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## vermesser (24. April 2012)

*AW: Pose, um sehr weit zu werfen...*

Kann man diese bebleiten Buldos zusätzlich mit Wasser füllen, um auf sagen wir mal 30-35 Gramm Gewicht zu kommen??? 

Ich tendiere momentan zu folgender Lösung...2 Stopper und ne kleine Perle auf die Schnur, Buldo drauf, KEIN Wirbel, Gummiperle, großes Bleischrot, kleiner Drilling für den Fetzen direkt an der Hauptschnur...so rutscht der Buldo bis auf die Perle / das Blei, da dürfte sich nix vertüdeln, da das Gewicht beim Wurf ja am Ende ist...und mit 30-35 Gramm und ner Mefo- oder leichten Karpfenrute sollten mit 25er annehmbare Wurfweiten drin sein...


----------



## Tricast (24. April 2012)

*AW: Pose, um sehr weit zu werfen...*

Ich würde einen Waggler nehmen mit 50 Gramm. Jetzt ist natürlich die Frage wie schwer ist der Heringsfetzen? Wenn der Köder zu schwer wird, dann fängt die Montage an zu trudeln sonst dürften 60 bis 70 m mit der entsprechenden Rute kein Problem sein.
Als Waggler würde ich einen Horizont von EXNER nehmen. www.posen-zum-angeln.de

Gruß Heinz


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. April 2012)

*AW: Pose, um sehr weit zu werfen...*



vermesser schrieb:


> Kann man diese bebleiten Buldos zusätzlich mit Wasser füllen, um auf sagen wir mal 30-35 Gramm Gewicht zu kommen???
> 
> Ich tendiere momentan zu folgender Lösung...2 Stopper und ne kleine Perle auf die Schnur, Buldo drauf, KEIN Wirbel, Gummiperle, großes Bleischrot, kleiner Drilling für den Fetzen direkt an der Hauptschnur...so rutscht der Buldo bis auf die Perle / das Blei, da dürfte sich nix vertüdeln, da das Gewicht beim Wurf ja am Ende ist...und mit 30-35 Gramm und ner Mefo- oder leichten Karpfenrute sollten mit 25er annehmbare Wurfweiten drin sein...


 

Die vorgebleiten können nicht weiter gefüllt werden. Es gibt
aber Modelle ohne Vorbebleiung,die dieses zulassen.:m


----------



## Aal_Willi (24. April 2012)

*AW: Pose, um sehr weit zu werfen...*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Blöde Idee evt. und noch nicht versucht. Aber wenn Du experimentierfreudig bist, dann schalte doch einen schwimmenden Sbiro vor einen Waggler. Ich denke so könnte man die Sichtbarkeit mit dem Gewicht vom Sbiro kombinieren. Aber wie gesagt, noch nicht versucht und nur eine Idee für Experimente.


 
Das ist keine Blöde Idee sondern entweder Willi Frosch oder
Wolf Rüdiger Kremkus haben das mal für eine ähnliche An-
wendung beschrieben bzw. die wollten mit sensiblen Posen
möglichst weit werfen. Der Spiro hat ja unter Wasser dann
weniger Gewicht.
Wenn ich z.B. eine Pose mit 15gr. Blei austarieren muss ist dass was ganz anderes als wenn ich einen 15gr. Sbiro nehme.
Auf diese weite kann man ja noch schwerere Sbiros verwenden.
Man muss aber einen langsam sinkenden oder auch sinkenden Sbiro nehmen der
dann den möglichst langen Waggler tariert bzw. noch ein
bischen hinzubleien.

Gruss Aal_Willi


----------



## daci7 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Pose, um sehr weit zu werfen...*



vermesser schrieb:


> Kann man diese bebleiten Buldos zusätzlich mit Wasser füllen, um auf sagen wir mal 30-35 Gramm Gewicht zu kommen???
> 
> Ich tendiere momentan zu folgender Lösung...2 Stopper und ne kleine Perle auf die Schnur, Buldo drauf, KEIN Wirbel, Gummiperle, großes Bleischrot, kleiner Drilling für den Fetzen direkt an der Hauptschnur...so rutscht der Buldo bis auf die Perle / das Blei, da dürfte sich nix vertüdeln, da das Gewicht beim Wurf ja am Ende ist...und mit 30-35 Gramm und ner Mefo- oder leichten Karpfenrute sollten mit 25er annehmbare Wurfweiten drin sein...



Manche - aber es gibt die Teile meines Wissens nach in Auführungen bis > 50g.
Die von dir beschriebene Montage wäre auch für mich erste Wahl, ein Klemmblei würde allerdings bei Gewaltwürfen bis auf den Haken rutschen - da kann man auch direkt ein kleines Durchlaufblei nehmen mit so 2g. Bleibt die Frage ob der Luftwiederstand des Fetzens doch Schnur durch die pose zieht und den hinterherschlingert ... super würde das funktionieren wenn man das Ganze mit 'ner Multi werfen würde


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. April 2012)

*AW: Pose, um sehr weit zu werfen...*



daci7 schrieb:


> Manche - aber es gibt die Teile meines Wissens nach in Auführungen bis > 50g.
> Die von dir beschriebene Montage wäre auch für mich erste Wahl, ein Klemmblei würde allerdings bei Gewaltwürfen bis auf den Haken rutschen - da kann man auch direkt ein kleines Durchlaufblei nehmen mit so 2g. Bleibt die Frage ob der Luftwiederstand des Fetzens doch Schnur durch die pose zieht und den hinterherschlingert ... super würde das funktionieren wenn man das Ganze mit 'ner Multi werfen würde


 

Zumindest bei meinen vorgebleiten Buldos sieht es so aus:

Es besteht die Möglichkeit der Schnurinnenführung.Aber es ist
ein Draht in der Schnurführung mit Öse am oberen und unteren Ende montiert.Also einfach die Hauptschnur am oberen (roten) Ende der Pose mit Karabiner befestigen,und
ans untere (transparente) Ende das Vorfach.
Verwicklungen kommen nicht sehr häufig vor.

*Aber noch eine ganz wichtige Sache:*
*Bitte 20-30cm vor den Haken ein Bleischrot setzen.Wenn auf so große Entfernungen geangelt wird,dann ist die Pose in der *
*Strömung kaum zu kontrollieren.Es passiert häufig,dass die Pose durch einen großen Schnurbauch verzögert wird,und der Fischfetzen dann auftreibt.*
*Ich habe selbst bereits 2-3 mal eine Möwe am haken gehabt,die sich den Fetzen reingezogen hat.Ist dann zwar ein spektakulärer Drill,aber die Zuschauer haben in den wenigsten Fällen Verständnis dafür.#t*


----------



## sam1000-0 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Pose, um sehr weit zu werfen...*

Bei großer Entfernung kommt der Anhib nicht gut durch oder nur schwach.Es sei denn der Fisch hat den Köder geschluckt.
Die Buldo ist meiner Meinung nach schlecht zu erkennen bei weiten Distanzen also schlage ich eine Wagler vor mit wg von 20g,wenn es sowas gibt.


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. April 2012)

*AW: Pose, um sehr weit zu werfen...*



sam1000-0 schrieb:


> Bei großer Entfernung* kommt der Anhib nicht gut durch* oder nur schwach.Es sei denn der Fisch hat den Köder geschluckt.
> *Die Buldo ist meiner Meinung nach schlecht zu erkennen bei weiten Distanzen also schlage ich eine Wagler vor* mit wg von 20g,wenn es sowas gibt.


 


Das ist jetzt wirklich dein ernst? Eine Antenne von 3-4mm
Durchmesser erkennst du besser als einen Buldo von fast
2cm Durchmesser?|kopfkrat
Wenn du eine geflochtene Schnur in Verbindung mit einer Rute
von 5m benutzt,dann ist auch auf diese Entfernung der Anhieb
kein Problem,wobei ohnehin der Fetzen fast immer geschluckt ist,
da der Haken im Schnabel sonst nicht hält.


----------



## angler1996 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Pose, um sehr weit zu werfen...*

nur mal als Idee.

Hauptschnur -Buldo- Vorfach birgt naja immer etwas das Risiko von Salat.
Wie wäre es mit Hauptschnur - Buldo und  Seitenarm mit Haken und Köder?
Muss ich mal testen, bin ja in 14 Tagen im "Testrevier"
Gruß A.


----------



## erT (24. April 2012)

*AW: Pose, um sehr weit zu werfen...*

Wenn du z.B. mit Glas aus'bleist', kannst du mehr Masse dranhängen.
Zudem gäb es die Möglichkeit mit PVA zusätzliches Gewicht zu schaffen.


----------



## vermesser (24. April 2012)

*AW: Pose, um sehr weit zu werfen...*

@ 996: Jetzt bringst Du mich auf eine Idee...eine abgewandelte Montage vom Brandungsangeln...eine Art Liftmontage mit einem schweren, schwimmenden Gewicht statt des Brandungsbleis...


----------



## angler1996 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Pose, um sehr weit zu werfen...*

Na prima, manchmal hilft querdenken
, ich hab darüber auch nochmal gesonnen
U.U mit Kreishaken, hab ich vor paar Jahren mal getestet.
Austeigerquote null
Nur , was willste als schweres, schwimmendes Gewicht nehmen?
Hab zwar ein 60 gr schwimmendes Spiro hierliegen. Aber, ob das als Kontergewicht zur Selbsthakmontage reicht |kopfkrat


----------



## vermesser (24. April 2012)

*AW: Pose, um sehr weit zu werfen...*

Sbiro, ne vollgefüllte Wasserkugel...sowas fliegt doch richtig gut...und wenn man das mit Kreishaken kombiniert...den Heringsfetzen mit nem Gummi fixiert...an ner Meforute...damit gehts in ne gute Richtung!


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. April 2012)

*AW: Pose, um sehr weit zu werfen...*



angler1996 schrieb:


> nur mal als Idee.
> 
> Hauptschnur -Buldo- Vorfach birgt naja immer etwas das Risiko von Salat.
> Wie wäre es mit Hauptschnur - Buldo und Seitenarm mit Haken und Köder?
> ...


 

Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe,dann Buldo ans Ende,
und Vorfach gestoppt vor den Buldo?:m
Falls es so gemeint ist,dann garantiere ich Verwicklungen
ohne Ende.Es sei denn, aufs Vorfach kommt eine Menge Gewicht,aber dann spielt es nicht mehr.
Alternative wäre die Holländische Montage.Sowohl Hauptschnur als auch Vorfach in die
obere Öse des Buldos einhängen.So machen die es mit den "Dobbers".
Bin gespannt auf den Bericht.:m


----------



## vermesser (24. April 2012)

*AW: Pose, um sehr weit zu werfen...*

Naja, beim Brandungsangeln verwickelt sich da auch nix, weil das Gewicht das Vorfach ja hochzieht...ich google morgen mal ne Montage, wie ich meine!
Wo gibts "Dobbers"?


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. April 2012)

*AW: Pose, um sehr weit zu werfen...*



vermesser schrieb:


> Naja, beim Brandungsangeln verwickelt sich da auch nix, weil das Gewicht das Vorfach ja hochzieht...ich google morgen mal ne Montage, wie ich meine!
> *Wo gibts "Dobbers"*?


 

In Westkapelle,und in meinem Keller.:q


----------



## angler1996 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Pose, um sehr weit zu werfen...*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe,dann Buldo ans Ende,
> und Vorfach gestoppt vor den Buldo?:m
> Falls es so gemeint ist,dann garantiere ich Verwicklungen
> ohne Ende.Es sei denn, aufs Vorfach kommt eine Menge Gewicht,aber dann spielt es nicht mehr.
> ...


 

will ich jetzt nicht bestreiten; nur ähnliche Montagen gibts im Brandungsbereich und das Heli-Rig der "Karper" geht auch in die Richtung. Mit viel Blei auf dem Seitenarm wird's natürlich Mist
Gruß A.


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. April 2012)

*AW: Pose, um sehr weit zu werfen...*



angler1996 schrieb:


> will ich jetzt nicht bestreiten; *nur ähnliche Montagen gibts im Brandungsbereich und das Heli-Rig der "Karper" geht auch in die Richtung*. Mit viel Blei auf dem Seitenarm wird's natürlich Mist
> Gruß A.


 

Wobei die genannten Montagen nach dem Wurf aber auf dem
Grund ruhen,und nicht durch die Strömung verdriftet werden.
Zudem ist das Vorfach beim Hornhechtangeln ungleich länger.


----------



## angler1996 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Pose, um sehr weit zu werfen...*

deshalb Testen und rausfinden, was geht oder eben auch nicht. U.U wie von Dir beschrieben, Seitenarm an Buldo befestigen ( richtig verstanden?) oder beweglich oberhalb auf der Hauptschnur ( wobei dann das nächste Problem -die Köderbefestigung kommt:g)


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. April 2012)

*AW: Pose, um sehr weit zu werfen...*



angler1996 schrieb:


> deshalb Testen und rausfinden, was geht oder eben auch nicht. U.U wie von Dir beschrieben, Seitenarm an Buldo befestigen ( richtig verstanden?) oder beweglich oberhalb auf der Hauptschnur ( wobei dann das nächste Problem -die Köderbefestigung kommt:g)


 


Der bebleite Buldo hat einen durchgehenden Draht mit Öse oben und unten.Einfach Karabiner der Hauptschur befestigen,ans untere Ende das Vorfach mit leichter Bebleiung.Kein Seitenarm weiter. 
Die Holländischen Dobber sind Kegelförmige vorgebleite Posen mit nur einer Öse oben.In diese Öse werden sowohl Hauptschnur als auch Vorfach eingehängt.
Die Dobber gibt es in Gewichten bis an die 100gr.,die fliegen so weit,dass man sie durch die Wellen kaum noch erkennt.


----------



## vermesser (25. April 2012)

*AW: Pose, um sehr weit zu werfen...*

Diese Drobber klingen ideal...gibts irgendeine deutsche Bezugsquelle dafür???

Und ein Bild der Montage, ich möchte wissen, ob ich das richtig verstehe...


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. April 2012)

*AW: Pose, um sehr weit zu werfen...*



vermesser schrieb:


> Diese Drobber klingen ideal...gibts irgendeine deutsche Bezugsquelle dafür???
> 
> Und ein Bild der Montage, ich möchte wissen, ob ich das richtig verstehe...


 


Mit ist keine deutsche Bezugsquelle bekannt.:m
Schicke mir mal deine Email Adresse.Werde mal den
Keller umkrempeln und die Dinger suchen.|kopfkrat


----------



## angler1996 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Pose, um sehr weit zu werfen...*

danke der Erleuchtung
die Bilder hätte ich auch gern, hab ja noch Holz und Blei vorrätig:m


----------



## vermesser (25. April 2012)

*AW: Pose, um sehr weit zu werfen...*

Ich habe mir jetzt probeweise diese hier bestellt...angesichts des Gewichts dürften die gut fliegen...einen Versuch ist es wert: http://www.as-angelwelt.de/hornhechtpose-innenlaufer-vorbebleit.html .


----------



## Aal_Willi (25. April 2012)

*AW: Pose, um sehr weit zu werfen...*

Vielleicht interessiert es jemanden, habe da eine Quelle
für den Buldo gefunden. www.raven.nl

Gruss, Aal_Willi

http://www.vlemmix.nl/de/producten/meeresfisch/2939_hornhechtposen/albatros/buldo_lang/


----------



## sam1000-0 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Pose, um sehr weit zu werfen...*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt wirklich dein ernst? Eine Antenne von 3-4mm
> Durchmesser erkennst du besser als einen Buldo von fast
> 2cm Durchmesser?|kopfkrat


 
Ich würde mal ja sagen da die Antenne über dem Wasserspiegel schwimmt und die Buldo gleich mit dem Wasserspiegel liegt.:m


----------

